# Pay lakes



## Jighead (Mar 26, 2009)

Any body know where I could get a list of area pay lakes in NE Ga. Looking for some to take a small group of kids to a few times this spring and summer. Thanks


----------



## kikkup (Mar 26, 2009)

http://www.n-georgia.com/lakes_&_rivers.htm
Try this one .....
Steve


----------



## Crappiepattie (Mar 26, 2009)

Crow's Catfish lake in Jefferson.


----------



## hatchrooster (Apr 25, 2009)

Theirs one in Clevland,GA.It's out of Lotheridge,Rd about 2 miles on the left.It's called Deans catfish pond # is(706)-969-8900.The mans name is Wilford tell him I told you to call its a clean lake no drinking or anything either good for kids,Roland.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Apr 25, 2009)

Crowes in Jefferson is a really nice clean facility.  Could be a little pricey for a bunch of kids, but owners are very community minded and might work with you.


----------



## bigbass07 (Apr 25, 2009)

Monroe has some they are pretty cheap and have some good fishin in them. blasingames lakes is the name. carp,cats, bream, and bass


----------



## hoochfisher (Apr 26, 2009)

for kids, your answer is twin bridges in lawrencville, handsdown! 
they have netted off part of the lake, and heavily stocked it, and i mean HEAVILY! it truly is like shooting fish in a barrel. granted they can set the hook quick enough, a fish every cast is not a question.

it's clean, the folks that run the place are top notch folks, and if i remember correctly they have group discounts.

http://www.twinbridgeslake.com/index.html


----------

